
Netflix Lands on Google's Daydream VR - kristjanmik
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/12/netflix-lands-on-googles-daydream-vr/
======
no_bad_gifts
This is the equivalent of television inception, one level deep. I actually
love the idea

